# Oh no he did not!!!!.....



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

So Shasta and i had some one on one time this afternoon. We did some shopping. She picked out most of the goodies and naturally i paid for them. Fun fun. Anyway. Our first stop was in a store called Pet Warehouse. They sell things i cant find at petsmart but they also sell puppies. As much fun as i have going in and loving on the puppies, they always look so sad and some look sick. So its saddening to say the least i avoid that part of the store. Shasta and i were practicing some obedience as well. 

Now we're towards the back of the store where they usually have kittens from "oops" litters that people sell them. Shasta is sitting next to me calmly watching a couple of kittens chase one of those balls with the bell in them around their cage. This guy comes around the corner, stops dead in his tracks and starts glaring. THEN he opened his mouth. Why oh why cant they just keep their mouths shut?

He proceeds to tell me how he's surprised they allowed me to bring my *dog* into the store with me. 

I tell him its a pet store. I've spoken with the employees several times AND there is a nice big sign on the door that says "LEASHED PETS WELCOME!" 

Well the genius opens his mouth again. 

He decides to inform me that the dog i have at the end of my leash sitting next to me watching the kittens every now and then is a german shepherd. (oh yeah? like i didnt know that?!) By this point i'm not exactly sure where he's going with this. I try walking away but he follows me. 

"That dog is a german shepherd. I'm surprised they let you bring IT into the store regardless of whether the sign on the door says pets welcome."

Now he's starting to prick my temper. I stop walking and turn to face him and ask exactly what he means by calling my dog and IT and demand he get to his point. 

"Everyone knows that those dogs, are dangerous and will sooner kill you than be your friend. I hope you dont have kids at home because that thing on your leash there will only bite them and probably kill them given the chance. Why do you think they're used for police work? Because they're dangerous and like to bite and hurt." 


OH NO HE DID NOT!!!! 

By this point i'm actually shaking i'm so mad at the pure and total ignorance of this guy and the fact he's still trying to feed me this BS. 

I explained to him that Shasta (didnt say her name to him) was a PUPPY and in training and is very well socialized and doesnt have a mean bone in her body. Told him i do in fact have kids at home and cats too. She doesnt pay attention to the cats and she doesnt mess with the kids. She'll give kisses and stuff but beyond that she's content to snooze on the floor or the couch. 

"Well puppy or not, it'll bite someone and soon. They always do. Its in their nature. They like the taste of blood. I hope you're not one of those RAW feeder types either because thats a definite it'll only bite."

I.... went.... off.... 

I started telling this guy off to the point he was taking steps back away from me. Shasta is still just sitting there wondering what the heck happened but continueing in her stay like she was told. One of the employees heard the raised voices and came back to see what was going on. 

I was so mad. Its one thing to spout total ignorance to someone about their dog but to then FOLLOW them so you can continue to spout that BS?! Oh heck no! I think the fact he followed me to continue to show his stupidity is what ticked me off more. I understand people are just plain stupid. I dont trust people and i dont like most people. I get very on edge if someone follows me even in a public place and this guy is lucky i didnt crotch kick him and run. But OMG i just couldnt believe the nerve of that guy! I've had encounters with the ignorance because of what people assume of the breed but NEVER have i had anyone totally unwilling to back away and leave off like that guy. I paid for my stuff and we headed to petsmart across the street where Shasta got massive doses of loving from our favorite trainer and she got to play with the trainers Newfie pup Urschi for a few minutes. I love Urschi. She's such a ball of fluff. Then while looking at pet shampoos and such a grandma came over with her grandson and asked to pet Shasta. Shasta soaked it up. The grandma asked what Shasta was and i told her german shepherd. 

She was so surprised! she didnt know GSDs came in any other color except the black and tan! I explained the sable coloring is usually found in working line dogs AKA police work, narcotics detection, stuff like that whereas the black and tan people see on the dog shows are showlines. She was pleased to learn something new and Shasta totally sold her on the breed. Her grandson wanted to buy Shasta a toy lol. It was cute. Shasta did very well the whole day, especially at TSC when she thought that big huge meaty bone was for her. Imagine her disappointment when it went to Riley. it was only fair because Shasta insisted on stealing Riley's bones from him by sneaking into his crate so Riley has that nice big bone and Shasta cant get to it. 

But Shasta has a new collar which will hopefully be her final collar for growing into and we have a new doggie backpack. Riley was prancing around with it on. Silly dogs.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

What a crazy guy. So this was just a random guy not an employee or anything?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> What a crazy guy. So this was just a random guy not an employee or anything?


 
yeah just some random guy. The employees know us. They fawn over Shasta just as much as the people at petsmart or TSC. The employee that appeared when i started getting vocal towards this guy knows Shasta by name. No idea what happened to the guy. the employee body blocked him from following me to check out. I just couldnt believe him! telling me all this total nonsense. Just ick.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I can't believe people sometimes. I don't know what I would do if I were in that situation. Honestly, I would be too mad to actually explain anything to him, and too mad to just walk away. I would probably call him an ignorant fool and walk away fuming about how I should have clocked him or given him all the right info, cursed, etc. 

I have a bit of a temper. 

GOOD to hear you had a great day otherwise though.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

That guy sounds like a total whacko. I wonder what would possess that guy to do something like that. I wonder what the guy would have done if you would have walked in with a rotti or pit. He would have totally flipped out.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Btw,does Shasta love her new collar? We got Jamie a fuschia tiger striped one from Petsmart. It looks so good on her.


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow! I would've done exactly what you did! Talk about someone with a screw loose.

Personally, people like that should be more afraid of me than my dogs. I guarantee I'm a WHOLE LOT meaner!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I can't believe people sometimes. I don't know what I would do if I were in that situation. Honestly, I would be too mad to actually explain anything to him, and too mad to just walk away. I would probably call him an ignorant fool and walk away fuming about how I should have clocked him or given him all the right info, cursed, etc.
> 
> I have a bit of a temper.
> 
> GOOD to hear you had a great day otherwise though.


 
Oh i have a temper. Always have. Its tough to restrain myself sometimes. Its no big secret i lost my temper on my soon to be brother in law lol. But that guy seriously..... oh he made me so mad!!!! I was so proud of Shasta for holding her stay though even while i was ranting at this guy. She _really_
wanted to move though. 




JustMeLeslie said:


> That guy sounds like a total whacko. I wonder what would possess that guy to do something like that. I wonder what the guy would have done if you would have walked in with a rotti or pit. He would have totally flipped out.


 
Oh i can only imagine. Rottie, Pit, doberman? who knows. I'm glad the employee blocked him. Not someone i want knowing anything about what i drive. I expect a certain amount of ignorance but to do what he did and say what he did..... there are just some things you keep to yourself. Especially when a person is within striking distance. I very much wanted to crotch kick him.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Btw,does Shasta love her new collar? We got Jamie a fuschia tiger striped one from Petsmart. It looks so good on her.


I dunno. lol. I havent been able to get her away from her bone long enough to get her old one off and put the tags on her new one. She seemed to like it when she sniffed the heck out of it at the store. Is it sad when you give your dog a CHOICE in their next collar? lol. I actually considered getting her that same tiger striped collar but i dont like that plastic buckles. I may do it anyway because she's not as rough on collars as Riley is. 




Chowgal said:


> Wow! I would've done exactly what you did! Talk about someone with a screw loose.
> 
> Personally, people like that should be more afraid of me than my dogs. I guarantee I'm a WHOLE LOT meaner!


 
Sadly the screw loose thing seems to be a trait around here. Who knows. Most people should be more afraid of me than my dogs. My dogs are teddy bears with a scary bark. I'm the one who might actually inflict damage. I dunno. People around here are just off.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

OH! i cant believe i forgot this! We went to the bookstore tonight and i found a book and dog tricks, complete with pictures on how to do it along with the hand signals for most of the tricks too!!! i'm so excited!! i cant wait to teach Shasta and Riley some new tricks!!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> OH! i cant believe i forgot this! We went to the bookstore tonight and i found a book and dog tricks, complete with pictures on how to do it along with the hand signals for most of the tricks too!!! i'm so excited!! i cant wait to teach Shasta and Riley some new tricks!!!


That sounds like fun. Jamie knows three hand signals. She will do them without any verbal commands. Just sit,down and stay. That's all the hand signals I know to teach her.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Heh. What a jerk. You should have punched him.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

A pity you haven't taught her to bark on command. Imagine his reaction if you could have whispered a "Bark" command to her and then she did! Heh! Heh!


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

KZoppa,
I know exactly that feeling. I thought you were awesome before but this just makes you even better. I don't know how you managed to restrain yourself so well. I definitely have an Irish temper and if anyone said something demeaning about either of my babies I would explode.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

codmaster said:


> A pity you haven't taught her to bark on command. Imagine his reaction if you could have whispered a "Bark" command to her and then she did! Heh! Heh!


 
That would have been so funny!:laugh: He would have had to change his drawers.HA HA


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

codmaster said:


> A pity you haven't taught her to bark on command. Imagine his reaction if you could have whispered a "Bark" command to her and then she did! Heh! Heh!


As fun as it would be, I feel that that could make the situation worse. It would confirm in the mind of that idiot that even the most behaved dogs are aggressive. Did you complain to a manager?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

codmaster said:


> A pity you haven't taught her to bark on command. Imagine his reaction if you could have whispered a "Bark" command to her and then she did! Heh! Heh!


actually she does know speak along with the hand signal. I didnt even think of that! THAT could have been hilarious!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Caitydid255 said:


> KZoppa,
> I know exactly that feeling. *I thought you were awesome before but this just makes you even better*. I don't know how you managed to restrain yourself so well. I definitely have an Irish temper and if anyone said something demeaning about either of my babies I would explode.


 
Thank you!
lol well i think hitting one person a month is enough! hehe. Believe me, i'm a pretty protective mama bear. My kids and my dogs and cats. Nobody messes with them without causing an issue. I've got Irish, Scottish and German rolling around in here and man my german grandmother on my fathers side..... NOT a woman i EVER made angry! then you throw in the Irish and Scottish and its a brawl waiting to happen!!!! lol.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Caitydid255 said:


> As fun as it would be, I feel that that could make the situation worse. It would confirm in the mind of that idiot that even the most behaved dogs are aggressive. Did you complain to a manager?


 
believe it or not i didnt! dangit! now i'm mad again! i guess i was more interested in getting out of there before i did do something more than say anything. Well shoot! wonder if it would count if i complained to the manager tomorrow?


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Caitydid255 said:


> As fun as it would be, I feel that that could make the situation worse. *It would confirm in the mind of that idiot that even the most behaved dogs are aggressive*. Did you complain to a manager?


Idiots like this are one of the reasons I opted for a GSD in the first place.

Kzoppa, you should have told this schmuck that Shasta is a complete teddy bear to everyone except pushy salesmen and _potential stalkers_! Glad everything worked out.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

RazinKain said:


> Idiots like this are one of the reasons I opted for a GSD in the first place.
> 
> Kzoppa, you should have told this schmuck that Shasta is a complete teddy bear to everyone except pushy salesmen and _potential stalkers_! Glad everything worked out.


 
that would probably work later on when she's not in that gangly puppy stage still. hoping she starts filling out soon! I know if i'd had Riley with me instead and he'd done that, Riley wouldnt have held his stay. He would have been pushy and possibly even snappy so in a way i'm glad Shasta was with me instead. Riley seems to think he needs to take over Zena's role of keeping creepers away and just downright being a good sized deterrant. Though when i go on my midnight runs through the taco bell drive thru.... i never go without one of the dogs riding shotgun. Nobody is gonna try and steal my car again with a big dog in the seat next to me! I'm definitely gonna keep that in mind for next time though. . . i'm sure i'll encounter another pushy idiot some time right? i mean dogs tend to live for a while!


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> Sadly the screw loose thing seems to be a trait around here. Who knows. Most people should be more afraid of me than my dogs. My dogs are teddy bears with a scary bark. I'm the one who might actually inflict damage. I dunno. People around here are just off.


Same here. My dogs are big teddy bears too, but people are ignorant and closed minded. But people like that are why I choose the breeds I have(chows and GSD X) to HOPEFULLY KEEP them away. But if I am ever confronted by someone like that I really wouldn't have a problem hitting them.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Chowgal said:


> Same here. My dogs are big teddy bears too, but people are ignorant and closed minded. But people like that are why I choose the breeds I have(chows and GSD X) to HOPEFULLY KEEP them away. But if I am ever confronted by someone like that I really wouldn't have a problem hitting them.


 
yup. I have the big dogs because i LOVE the breed but i also dont trust people with good reason and people who would cause trouble will think twice before doing something dumb but idiots who just prick my temper like that..... soooooo lucky i restrained myself.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

You sure are a magnet for weirdo's. 

I'm surprised your dog didn't bark. I'm pretty sure if I was yelling at some stranger in a store my dogs would pick up on the tension and make some noise.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

They do love blood. Raw food is evil and they WILL kill your kids someday. 

Just look at all the police dogs and how many criminals they've killed while in the line of duty.








If you thought I was serious with that post, you need to join this guy at the crazy place.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> *You sure are a magnet for weirdo's*.
> 
> I'm surprised your dog didn't bark. I'm pretty sure if I was yelling at some stranger in a store my dogs would pick up on the tension and make some noise.


 
Sadly i think i have to agree. Where is the off switch for that? is there one? 
Shasta isnt a big barker at situations (yet if ever). She speaks when asked to for a treat or bone or when she's "yelling" at Riley. Mostly telling Riley off is when she's vocal. lol. Beyond that she's really quiet. She was getting tense though. I could feel it as she was in a heel sit right next to me leaning against me like she does in tight spaces. i'm seriously surprised she held her stay. She's still twitchy about having to sit still. Curious to know how she may have reacted had the employee not distracted.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BAHAHAHA!!!! Erich, you crack me up.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

People are so stupid. :headbang:

Too bad we can't neuter that moron. :laugh:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSD_Xander said:


> People are so stupid. :headbang:
> 
> Too bad we can't neuter that moron. :laugh:


 
theres a lot of people who shouldnt have kids.... unfortunately there are TONS of them here. But currently, he tops the list of please dont breed!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The time to complain would be before engaging in a shouting match with another customer in a store. At this point, under these circumstances if I were to say anything to management it would be to draw their attention to the excellent way their staff handled two angry customers. That would be a way to express that someone was being confrontational while praising an employee who deserves to be acknowledged for their actions.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

What a jerk! I have yet have someone tell me that BS.

I got a bad temper too(cops called 4 times.DON'T ASK!) I got some Irish, Scottish, German, and Native American(My mom also has a bad temper.) 

Glad you did what you did. Hopefully that moron isn't allowed back there.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I would have got in his face and I probably would have gotten physical. I have slight anger issues.  

Yesterday we went to Wal-Mart to get a crate, and when we were leaving (think - giant crate being wheeled out on a cart), the Wal-Mart greeter asked Mom for the receipt. So she had to stop and dig through her purse to show to her and I waited outside. When my mom came out, I said really loud, "Who is stupid enough to think that someone would try to walk out with a giant crate?" It made me mad. Maybe I was just in a bad mood.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> I would have got in his face and I probably would have gotten physical. I have slight anger issues.
> 
> Yesterday we went to Wal-Mart to get a crate, and when we were leaving (think - giant crate being wheeled out on a cart), the Wal-Mart greeter asked Mom for the receipt. So she had to stop and dig through her purse to show to her and I waited outside. When my mom came out, I said really loud, "Who is stupid enough to think that someone would try to walk out with a giant crate?" It made me mad. Maybe I was just in a bad mood.


 
that definit would have been my thought. My husband is always telling me to chill and just hush. It doesnt work lol


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> that definit would have been my thought. *My husband is always telling me to chill and just hush.* It doesnt work lol


LOL My bf is on the same boat as your hubby. I'm not sure when he's going to learn that I interpret the, "Calm down, it's no big deal," as, "Let's blow it up into a much bigger deal and create a huge scene."


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> LOL My bf is on the same boat as your hubby. I'm not sure when he's going to learn that I interpret the, "Calm down, it's no big deal," as, "Let's blow it up into a much bigger deal and create a huge scene."


 
lol never. My husband and i have been married almost 5 years and together for almost 7. i think he mostly does it on mode now instead of actually meaning for me to chill out. I'm actually a pretty aggressive personality. I've actually had people tell me i'm aggressive and territorial. Yes, they called me territorial. I'm either snappy and mean or i stay back and watch a scene unfold most of the time. Like if we do anything with his unit, i generally turn shy and would rather hide in a corner and go unnoticed probably because thats the best way to keep me from saying something someone might be offended by and it get hubby in trouble. But with people who know me, they usually sit back and enjoy whatever show comes up lol


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I second the neuter the guy! I have not had this happen to me but I would have had to tell him to go um himself. I mean really I may have opinions of people and their bratty kids in the store but I do not go up to them and spout off.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> I would have got in his face and I probably would have gotten physical. I have slight anger issues.
> 
> Yesterday we went to Wal-Mart to get a crate, and when we were leaving (think - giant crate being wheeled out on a cart), the Wal-Mart greeter asked Mom for the receipt. So she had to stop and dig through her purse to show to her and I waited outside. When my mom came out, I said really loud, "Who is stupid enough to think that someone would try to walk out with a giant crate?" It made me mad. Maybe I was just in a bad mood.


Believe it or not, that's exactly how lots of people rip off Wal-Mart. I've arrested people with over $600 worth of electronics and groceries in a cart. They wait until it's busy up front and then just wheel the cart out of the store. 
Next time you're there when it's busy, take a look at how easy it might be to do.

People are idiots.


KZoppa - 2 words

FULL MOON.

It always brings out the looneys!!!!!:wild:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I probably would have started laughing at him. When he followed, I would have turned around, bared my teeth and growled, told him that it wasn't my dog he needed to worry about. I don't feel the need to justify my dog, or anything else, to the ignorant.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I probably would have started laughing at him. When he followed, *I would have turned around, bared my teeth and growled*, told him that it wasn't my dog he needed to worry about. I don't feel the need to justify my dog, or anything else, to the ignorant.


Jax, I think you might be spending too much time with your dogs! 

:rofl:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I KNOW! But can you imagine the look on his face as my dog happily relaxed on the floor and the HUMAN advanced on him with bared teeth, spit hanging off their lip and growling!? :rofl: Sometimes, ya gotta go for the shock value!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I KNOW! But can you imagine the look on his face as my dog happily relaxed on the floor and the HUMAN advanced on him with bared teeth, spit hanging off their lip and growling!? :rofl: Sometimes, ya gotta go for the shock value!


He might call the Looney Bin and have them pick you up! Dangerous Owner on the loose! :wild:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> He might call the Looney Bin and have them pick you up! Dangerous Owner on the loose! :wild:


oh yes!! A quiet vacation! Where do I sign up?


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Very creepy the way he followed you around the store.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

We adopted our GSD at age 2. Hadn't had her very long and didn't really know her yet. The kids, dog and I took a walk one evening to 7-11. I stood outside the store, while the kids went in. Dog and I stood off to the side minding our business. Some woman walked up to us with her kid. Standing behind her child, she yells at my dog "GET HER!." 

Who in their right mind would yell at a strange German Shepherd? My dog went ballistic. She has an awesome big dog bark. Those people went in the store and never came out. They are probably still in there. LOL!


----------



## gracieGSD (Jan 10, 2011)

I read this post last night and actually had nightmares about it. How awful that stupid people are allowed to breathe, much less speak.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I KNOW! But can you imagine the look on his face as my dog happily relaxed on the floor and the HUMAN advanced on him with bared teeth, spit hanging off their lip and growling!? :rofl: Sometimes, ya gotta go for the shock value!


I was thinking the same thing.....perhaps a T shirt that says "never mind the dog.... beware of the owner!"


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow what a moron! What a good girl Shasta is! If I ever acted upset or raised my voice, Wolfie would not be as polite. He hates it when his mom gets upset.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Where on earth do you guys find these people? I have had people cross the street a block or two away, pick up their little dog and run, or even stop cold in a store when they turned a corner and me and my dog was there but I have never had the kind of responses that often reported on this board.

One guy did keep giving me shifty looks but it was obvious by his body language that he was scared to death of my dog. We just stayed away from him as much as possible.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Betty said:


> Where on earth do you guys find these people?


In NC  (before anyone gets offended this is a JOKE and reflects Kzoppa's ongoing desire to leave this state!!!)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Okay i've already considered having a Tshirt made that says that whole never mind the dog bit but now.... i might actually do it. Wear it every time i take one of the dogs out to a store!!!! hehe!!! 

Kris.... that is too funny!!! and so true! BUT we're almost outta here!!! Hoping there will be less idiot encounters at the next station but who knows right? 

I'm still creeped out by the fact he followed me around the store to tell me this BS. I had planned on going back to at least PetWarehouse with Riley this afternoon to make sure i get the exact fit for HIS doggie pack but now i'm not so sure lol. I know the chances of that guy being there again are slim but even slim chances happen sometimes. Riley wouldnt be so nice. He's a massive teddy bear OMG pet me type but he gets growly and can be very unpleasant. So it my concern would be it would be more of an issue than Shasta just sitting there as calmly as she could. 

WolfiesMom ~ i do actually prefer the type of dog who gets upset when i do. Zena does that. saved me from a few creepers on walks and pet stores. one growl from her and most people are backpeddling.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> I'm actually a pretty aggressive personality. I've actually had people tell me i'm aggressive and territorial. Yes, they called me territorial. I'm either snappy and mean or i stay back and watch a scene unfold most of the time.


Aggressive and territorial? Gee KZ, from your posts I always pictured you as being the quiet type. :rofl:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

whiteshepherds said:


> aggressive and territorial? Gee kz, from your posts i always pictured you as being the quiet type. :d:rofl:


 
lmao!!!!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

She is the quiet and deadly type.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

oh, I wish I would have been there!!! lol I must look mean or something because I never get that response actually the opposite. They sometimes scream Wolf and run away :crazy:
I just want to do what I want to do....I am only social online hahaha I really don't like people (adults).


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

krystyne73 said:


> oh, I wish I would have been there!!! lol I must look mean or something because I never get that response actually the opposite. They sometimes scream Wolf and run away :crazy:
> I just want to do what I want to do....I am only social online hahaha I really don't like people (adults).


 
most of the time i give off the leave me the heck alone air and most do. I'm social online and with friends offline but i dont like most people and i tend to not like most peoples kids either. With good reason. the way kids are these days. Heck even most of the people i went to school with.... if i had ever once behaved in a way some of these kids do now.... man i would have gotten beat! Same with most adults now. This guy is one of them. Didnt get spanked as a kid i guess.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I was thinking maybe someone told him that he couldn't have a dog or took his puppy away when he was little.

hahaha


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

krystyne73 said:


> I was thinking maybe someone told him that he couldn't have a dog or took his puppy away when he was little.
> 
> hahaha


 
lol so he's now following people around telling them BS? kinda like i couldnt have mine so why should you have yours? wouldnt be surprised.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

That guy sounds like a head-case. You were polite to even speak to him.

Great move on the dog trick book you bought. London prefers his commands in sign language versus voice commands. My trainer told me that some dogs are just that way. The HARDEST part was teaching my husband the "signs", he is a bit slow on the intake.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Sorry to go up against majority feeling but I think you 
handled this totally the wrong way. No quibble with the
fact that this guy was off the wall, but the very first thing
you should have done was NOT ENGAGE. The first words
out of his mouth, you smile, say "Excuse me" and you turn and 
walk away. The minute you go up against him and respond, 
you just give him a whole lot of grist for his mill. Why waste
your time and energy on him? It's likely (as in this case) you
aren't going to get anywhere with people like that, and removing
yourself and your dog entirely avoids the possibility of a really
bad situation.

Don't give any bystanders the chance to remember that they
heard something from "the lady with a gsd" that doesn't do
any gsd's or their people ANY good...


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> I probably would have started laughing at him. When he followed, I* would have turned around, bared my teeth and growled*, told him that it wasn't my dog he needed to worry about. I don't feel the need to justify my dog, or anything else, to the ignorant.


:wild: HAHA!!!! I would've done that too! My friends know when I get irritated or really ticked I growl. And it scares most of them. 

But I'm totally gonna make a shirt this weekend that says "Forget the dog... Beware of owner."


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

valb said:


> Sorry to go up against majority feeling but I think you
> handled this totally the wrong way. No quibble with the
> fact that this guy was off the wall, but the very first thing
> you should have done was NOT ENGAGE. The first words
> ...


 
if he hadnt followed me to keep yapping his BS it would have ended there. when people follow me like that i get defensive. Previous experience has dictated to be on guard and defensive ready.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

KZoppa said:


> if he hadnt followed me to keep yapping his BS it would have ended there. when people follow me like that i get defensive. Previous experience has dictated to be on guard and defensive ready.


"Now he's starting to prick my temper. I stop walking and turn to face him and ask exactly what he means by calling my dog and IT and demand he get to his point."

If you hadn't turned, he wouldn't have kept following and it
wouldn't have escalated. And you could have continued on to 
where there where other people/employees, an even better
"defense". It's all about turning the other cheek and keeping
yourself and your dog SAFE. Continue on with your methods,
and you could be setting yourself up for a big "fall" some day!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

valb said:


> "Now he's starting to prick my temper. I stop walking and turn to face him and ask exactly what he means by calling my dog and IT and demand he get to his point."
> 
> If you hadn't turned, he wouldn't have kept following and it
> wouldn't have escalated. And you could have continued on to
> ...


How do you know he wouldn't have kept following her? You can predict the future?

I'd like this week's lottery numbers please.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

once you realized the guy was clueless there was
no need for you to be angry. you should of gave Shasta
her first lesson in attack work.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> once you realized the guy was clueless there was
> no need for you to be angry. you should of gave Shasta
> her first lesson in attack work.


 
lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

valb said:


> "Now he's starting to prick my temper. I stop walking and turn to face him and ask exactly what he means by calling my dog and IT and demand he get to his point."
> 
> If you hadn't turned, he wouldn't have kept following and it
> wouldn't have escalated. And you could have continued on to
> ...


 
I'm sorry if you're not understanding. I have learned from past experiences that people following a person even after you walk away is not usually good. I will confront people. I walked away after his initial comment and me having stated that animals were allowed in.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

6, 19, 21, 41. i can't feel a 5th or 6th number.



TitonsDad said:


> How do you know he wouldn't have kept following her? You can predict the future?
> 
> I'd like this week's lottery numbers please.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> 6, 19, 21, 41. i can't feel a 5th or 6th number.


:toasting:


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

KZoppa said:


> I'm sorry if you're not understanding. I have learned from past experiences that people following a person even after you walk away is not usually good. I will confront people. I walked away after his initial comment and me having stated that animals were allowed in.


I understand perfectly, thank you. I've learned a lot from
past experience, too. You walked away but didn't keep walking.
That is a mistake. 

All of you talking about confronting/attack work aren't right, either.
It just reinforces what some others think about our dogs.

Titon'sDad, predict the future for me if someone decides 
to go jump off a high bridge somewhere.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

The idiot kept talking and following. He was in the wrong.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

valb said:


> I understand perfectly, thank you. I've learned a lot from
> past experience, too. You walked away but didn't keep walking.
> That is a mistake.
> 
> ...


That isn't a mistake, it just isn't what you'd do. You can't tell the OP or other members here that we're wrong because we choose to confront someone instead of running away. Sorry, but I wouldn't want someone following me around a store bothering me either, and I sure as heck wouldn't want to keep walking and let them harm me or follow me home. 

YOU choose to walk away, WE'LL choose to stand up for ourselves. No need to make this a big bashing thread.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> That isn't a mistake, it just isn't what you'd do. You can't tell the OP or other members here that we're wrong because we choose to confront someone instead of running away. Sorry, but I wouldn't want someone following me around a store bothering me either, and I sure as heck wouldn't want to keep walking and let them harm me or follow me home.
> 
> YOU choose to walk away, WE'LL choose to stand up for ourselves. No need to make this a big bashing thread.


I agree :thumbup: I certainly wouldn't want some weirdo following me around a store preaching to me about my dog. I don't like confrontation, but get me mad enough and you're sure as heck I'm gonna say something.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

DJEtzel said:


> That isn't a mistake, it just isn't what you'd do. You can't tell the OP or other members here that we're wrong because we choose to confront someone instead of running away. Sorry, but I wouldn't want someone following me around a store bothering me either, and I sure as heck wouldn't want to keep walking and let them harm me or follow me home.
> 
> YOU choose to walk away, WE'LL choose to stand up for ourselves. No need to make this a big bashing thread.


I will say I should have typed it was a mistake in my opinion, I'll
give you that. Within the TOS, I can say anything I want however,
I learned long ago, when you start a thread you get what you get 
as far as replies. 

But I don't know any person I've heard talk about personal safety
(and it's been a few) who would suggest it's better to confront.
You don't, you walk away, you get to a place where there are
other people around (it's a store, so near the front check out?)
and you maybe get a manager who you then tell that someone 
is making you uncomfortable. Together maybe you can decide
if it warrants a call to law enforcement.

I'd bet folding money that confronting a person like that gives you
a much greater chance of harm or following you home. You've
seriously upped the level of his interest in you.

Be assured that I am not bashing anyone as you call it. That is
laughable, really. I'm about the last person around here to bash
anyone!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

valb said:


> But I don't know any person I've heard talk about personal safety
> (and it's been a few) who would suggest it's better to confront.
> You don't, you walk away, you get to a place where there are
> other people around (it's a store, so near the front check out?)
> ...


That may be YOUR opinion, but it is obviously not ours so we are not wrong. Humans are a flight or fight creature, we're built to be able to do either. Don'tcha think if fighting resulted in injury/death all the time we'd be creatures of flight? Just food for thought.

You might have this experience, but it happens to be completely opposite of mine. -MOST- people will not get enraged and kill you after you tell them off for bothering you frequently. If they do, they were probably going to all along. Somethin' just ain't clickin' upstairs. 

PLUS, ime, showing confidence (confrontation when necessary) usually gets people to leave. Whether someone's trying to harrass you or be your friend, if you ignore them they'll usually keep going- if you tell them off, they're done, get the picture, and leave you alone.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Au contraire, mon ami, fighting certainly DOES result in injury
or death, a lot of time for a lot of people in a lot of situations!

I absolutely think a person should have/show a lot of confidence.
I myself certainly do. But that doesn't mean confrontation in my book.
Far better for a person (and the dog by their side) to deflect,
deflect, deflect. Don't give the person an "in". Let them talk to
your back, I can't emphasize enough how that just deflates
a person, even a crazy. Maybe especially a crazy. Don't continue
to draw in the negative energy or get too close. Be very "Zen"
and sure of yourself and strong. Cool as a cucumber, especially
to any bystanders who might remark on it later. Don't bring
yourself down to another person's level, rise above. Be the bigger
person. It's better for your own health, too... no raise in blood 
pressure, no rapid heartbeat... no poor pup picking up on a 
boatload of tension or smelling adrenalin... done and done and on 
your way.

I would venture to guess that my experience is as or nearly as
extensive as yours. But you want to say your opinion is not 
wrong, therefore (by inference if nothing else) mine IS. Yet 
when the OP confronted this guy, he still didn't leave, right?
It took what, backup in the form of store employees? I rest my
case.

Look I saw this thread and was concerned because I'm a caring
person, and I cringed a little reading the OP. All I'm trying to 
do is present another way. And if it doesn't get through to
some, maybe it will to others and that's enough for me.

Food for thought, as you say.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

:thumbup: I need a clapping smiley!




valb said:


> Au contraire, mon ami, fighting certainly DOES result in injury
> or death, a lot of time for a lot of people in a lot of situations!
> 
> I absolutely think a person should have/show a lot of confidence.
> ...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yes - and presenting an alternative behavior is not bashing. 

I have been out and about with German Shepherds and other breeds. People say things that don't make a lot of sense no matter what dog I have. 

It would take a lot of energy to combat each ignorant thing with such vehemence. It also would probably not do me, dog owners, dogs in general much good. 

So I kindly ignore. If it is something that really needs to be addressed, I will say something in an even manner or make a nice (not sarcastic) joke. I want to have someone walk away either having learned something in a way they will remember it, or having done no more harm to dog owners and dogs.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

That guy was mentally unstable combined with a stupid brain. Those kinds of people can not be reasoned with. Best to totally ignore them once you realize their insufficiencies.

OK this little story I am about to tell is a bit off topic (dogs) but the exact same thing re: mentally unstable people - I have my entire back tattooed. One day in the gym locker room I had a women staring at my back. She came up to me and said "Jesus loves you." I believe she thought my tattoos demonic. Immediately recognizing that something was wrong upstairs, I walked away however she followed me and repeated "Jesus loves you." I looked at her and said firmly, "I know Jesus loves me so back off." she huffed her way out of the locker room.

In your case, I am sure you were so taken aback by such strange out-of-the-blue, confrontational behavior; so I too would have tried to defend the GSD breed. But eventually, the best thing to do is some sort of ignoring. I wonder if it's like PP training where the theory is by ignoring bad behavior it will extinguish itself?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

what bothered me the most was that he followed me. yeah continuing to spout off his BS only made me more confrontational. Had he not decided following me was a good idea it would have been left alone but the minute you follow me in the manner he did it makes me nervous and i get snappy. There is absolutely no reason to practically chase someone down to tell them pure ignorance. especially when the BS they're spewing is regarding a dog they obviously have so are more likely to know more than those who dont have the breed. He was basically doing that whole word vomit thing. Dont follow me like a creep and we should be okay.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> what bothered me the most was that he followed me. yeah continuing to spout off his BS only made me more confrontational. Had he not decided following me was a good idea it would have been left alone but the minute you follow me in the manner he did it makes me nervous and i get snappy. There is absolutely no reason to practically chase someone down to tell them pure ignorance. especially when the BS they're spewing is regarding a dog they obviously have so are more likely to know more than those who dont have the breed. He was basically doing that whole word vomit thing. Dont follow me like a creep and we should be okay.


Totally get it. That was the same way I felt about the women following me around. I tried to politely ignore her but when it was clear that she was going to continue and follow me and speak her unasked for opinion in her disapproving voice, I felt I need to tell her to back off. Thankfully it worked.


----------

